# Do you use a slingshot rifle?



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

*Does anyone use a slingshot rifle? If you do can you tell me something about it and if at possible put in a picture. I am wanting to get one of these but want more information. I am sure there are others who are curious about these. *


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

one of the simplest you can build.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

No yet but I have one I'm working on


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> one of the simplest you can build.


I have seen this one but am wanting one with a rigger and cheek rest. I also want to be able to put a red dot sight on it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Rigger? rubberpower you mean trigger? yes!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Rigger? rubberpower you mean trigger? yes!


lol


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Rigger? rubberpower you mean trigger? yes!


That is what happens when you have a 6th grade edu-ma-cation.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

rubberpower said:


> Rigger? rubberpower you mean trigger? yes!


That is what happens when you have a 6th grade edu-ma-cation.
[/quote]
Ah the good old trypo I know mate lol


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont believe in these myself actually i think a slingshots a slingshot and not all this rollers and rifles n stuff...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> i dont believe in these myself actually i think a slingshots a slingshot and not all this rollers and rifles n stuff...


I kinda agree but think of the fun ,personally I shoot better or worse with a slingshot ,a slingshot rifle to me would just be a fun thing JMO


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've i made a slingshot rifle since the JS tutorial,
It's been real fun and has unlimted capabilities of modifications, not to mention if built reasonably well. It is very accurate, even for begineer users.
Only thing i hate about it the reloading time,









Other than that, it works well and is really fun to use.


















Cheers.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> I've i made a slingshot rifle since the JS tutorial,
> It's been real fun and has unlimted capabilities of modifications, not to mention if built reasonably well. It is very accurate, even for begineer users.
> Only thing i hate about it the reloading time,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. It looks like a lot of work to make. I have seen others that use a similar type of release. I am trying to find one that has a loop on the pouch for an archery release.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> *Does anyone use a slingshot rifle? If you do can you tell me something about it and if at possible put in a picture. I am wanting to get one of these but want more information. I am sure there are others who are curious about these. *


lOOK IN SHARED DESIGNS, BILL POSTED ONE WITH A TRIGGER...JIM


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> *Does anyone use a slingshot rifle? If you do can you tell me something about it and if at possible put in a picture. I am wanting to get one of these but want more information. I am sure there are others who are curious about these. *


lOOK IN SHARED DESIGNS, BILL POSTED ONE WITH A TRIGGER...JIM
[/quote]
Thanks, I have seen it and it is a pretty simple design. I will continue to look for some of the other designs. By looking at what others come up with you can incorporate different features to come up with a really different design. For example, I will more than likely use a Falcon 2 forks.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the mechanism I use


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> This is the mechanism I use


That is really nice. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Slingshot rifles are just _fun_!
The key to accuracy is a repeatable release and a mechanism that allows that to happen. If the mechanism can release the pouch at the same place and at exactly the same way each time... you'll be able to gain a fair degree of accuracy from many different designs.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers Rubber power.

Here is the original thread with a few more pics.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8988-slingshot-pistol-design/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is mine from another thread:

Well, I finally found it ... the slingshot crossbow I made about 25 years ago. WOW! It does not seem that long ago, but when I added it all up, that's how long ago it was. Here is a photo:










It is mostly aluminum. The prod is square aluminum tubing. The "barrel" is two pieces of aluminum angle, separated by a couple of pieces of 1/4 inch steel flat. The forks are 3/8 inch aluminum rod, threaded at the end and bent at the top. The trigger mechanism is also cut from a piece of steel flat stock. The draw length is only 22 inches, and the draw weight is 35 pounds. Here it is in cocked position.










To cock it, you put the prod under your feet, insert your index fingers into the sides of the pouch, and draw the pouch up enough so that you can slip the loop at the rear of the pouch over the notch above the trigger. After it is cocked, you can slip a ball into the pouch, where it is held quite firmly. Here is a closeup of the pouch when cocked.










The release mechanism is the same as that used on small pistol crossbows ... when you pull the trigger, the string is levered up out of the notch. The pouch works in a clam shell fashion. The nylon strings close the pouch when under tension, but open when tension is released. Here is the pouch in relaxed mode so you can see how the braided nylon is attached.










And here is a side view of the pouch.










The tubes are just large diameter latex, which I bought from a local marine supply store. They are attached at the forks by lubricating with alcohol and then forcing them over the bent ends. To attach the pouch, I got a large diameter plastic knitting needle and cut a couple of pieces about 1/2 inch long. I drilled a hole lengthwise through each stub large enough to pass the nylon from the pouch. I tied the nylon in large knots so that it could not be pulled out of the plastic. Then again using alcohol for lubricant, I forced the plastic stubs into the ends of the tube.

When I made this beast, I was laboring under the mis-impression that greater draw weight made for higher velocity. I was only vaguely aware of the importance of long draw length. And I wanted to keep the thing compact, so I made it pretty short. I did not have a Chrony at the time, but I was not impressed by the power of the thing, in spite of trying even heavier tubes. I just did a Chrony test with .46 caliber lead balls ... it fires them at a modest 140 fps.

I will certainly build another slingshot crossbow, but I will use a different design. It will be more of a bull pup design, with bands or tubes doubled back, like the Com Bow Sling ... sort of like Joerg's design. But I do not want it to be as bulky as Joerg's.

Well, I would like to think I have learned a thing or two about slingshots over the years. But this old beast brings back some fond memories.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

arent forks a wasted addition to this? just go with flat top or semi PFS for the fork end. Save time and looks mroe stream lined. Also a cheap walmart red DOT scope could look nice on this lol.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's one I made as a test rig prior to joining the site and discovering flatbands.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work.

Also, that is without a doubt, the smallest drill press I have ever seen !!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

danielh said:


> arent forks a wasted addition to this? just go with flat top or semi PFS for the fork end. Save time and looks mroe stream lined. Also a cheap walmart red DOT scope could look nice on this lol.


Friction is bad mmmmk.

You want ZERO contact with the bands.


----------



## skipman (May 1, 2011)

i have a king cat dont use it in a box leaving for a year or 2


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

skipman said:


> i have a king cat dont use it in a box leaving for a year or 2


 I would love to try a king cat. I wish i had one for the Pocket Predator contest.


----------



## skipman (May 1, 2011)

dont use it keep it at side of fire place just to look at now and than


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

ZDP-189, any pic of your release mechanism?


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the pictures and information, I hope this will get some interest going especially now they can be used in competition.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

i actually mocked up a rough test there is pretty much no contact with the bands you just elevate the release a few inches. i dunno i guess the whole fork thing is kinda gawdy heh.

But ya SS rifle is cool and its the logical advancement from a SS to something mechanical. Same as trad bows went to compound bows.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> Here's one I made as a test rig prior to joining the site and discovering flatbands.


Is it possible to get a picture of your trigger?


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

edit


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> ZDP-189, any pic of your release mechanism?







































I gave the mechanism to a member here long ago. I haven't seen it recycled into another gun though. It's very robust and smooth. The trigger throw and weight is perfect. It's positive and sudden. I plan to make another in a bullpup design, but still a full albatross draw length. That would have a self resetting mechanism.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the description, pics and diagram. Muchly appreciated.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the information. It looks like a crossbow trigger.


----------

